# best time to use eca ?



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

hi guys .

whats the best time to use eca ? the dosage is 30mg eph , 200mg caffine and 50mg asprin

i know there are a few differnt approaches in taking this in your oppinion what is best ? ie taking before breakfast then before lunch ? or the pre training method ? 45 mins before ect ? also what sort of dosage should i use per day ?

thanks

andy !


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

45 mins before training for energy at gym,or after first 2 meals of the day if its to lose weight i read somewhere, i took 45 mins before workout worked for me at about that dosage


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep an eye on your blood pressure and heart rate when using ECA. I would just use plain old Eph and half the caffeine.

if you not used that dosage before or use ECA then be careful, the effects may be unpleasant for you.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

with breakfast and before trainning in the evening.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

In tablet form, before am cardio and before training for me. maximise fat burning.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

1 eca before breakfast (30-45mins prior on empty stomach) then 1 before workout or lunch depending on whether or not a workout day. I like to stack ECAs with CLA which is a non-stimulant fat burner and plenty of omega3s. Drink 5 litres of water a day and plenty of cardio.


----------



## teezee22 (Feb 16, 2007)

I only take them in the morning. i dont think i would be able to sleep if i took them any later maybe once i get used to them


----------

